# Help! Needing help with restoring/backing up files to iPhone



## Cheecob (Aug 19, 2016)

Problem: 

My sister was saving all of her somewhat 4000 photos she had, and she thought It was completed. The next day she got a new phone (knew they were going to wipe her old one), and look to get the files back into her new one. Unfortunately, the files from iCloud say they are corrupt/not completed.

Is there anything I can do to get this back?

*We talked to a lot of people, (including Apple themselves), and other professional restoration people. 

Even if there is not a way to do this just say in the comments so I could potentially stop looking,


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

She went to an Apple store and talked to a Genius? Does she see the photos when she logs into her iCloud account?


----------



## Cheecob (Aug 19, 2016)

TonyB25 said:


> She went to an Apple store and talked to a Genius? Does she see the photos when she logs into her iCloud account?


Hey, Tony! Thanks for the reply. I ask and she cannot see the actual pictures.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What did the Apple Genius say? What does she see when she logs into iCloud?


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Cheecob said:


> Problem:
> 
> My sister was saving all of her somewhat 4000 photos she had, and she thought It was completed. The next day she got a new phone (knew they were going to wipe her old one), and look to get the files back into her new one. Unfortunately, the files from iCloud say they are corrupt/not completed.
> 
> ...


Did she store the photos on iCloud or did she do a Photos backup to iCloud? There is a difference. In some cases, they don't actually transfer the original photos to iCloud. The originals may still be somewhere, either on her MAC or iPhone. Second, did she backup the iPhone. If she did, try restoring the backup. The photos might be there in the backup.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Cheecob said:


> Problem:
> 
> My sister was saving all of her somewhat 4000 photos she had, and she thought It was completed. The next day she got a new phone (knew they were going to wipe her old one), and look to get the files back into her new one. Unfortunately, the files from iCloud say they are corrupt/not completed.
> 
> ...


You may want to call this person to see if he can help you recover your data. I am not quite sure how much will he charge you but it is up to you to decide.
https://mailin.repair/shipping-and-returns/


----------

